# Opinions on a John Deere 6405



## 05chummins (Jun 6, 2017)

I recently purchased a small farm and I am baling approximately. 100 acres using 3010 diesels with rebuilt engines. I am looking to purchase a cab tractor. I was thinking of buying something smaller like a kioti DK65 with loader and a John Deere 4230 or 4430 for my big hp. I'm currently running a JD 330 round baler, case 8309 discbine and JD 24t square baler. I need to do some plowing and planting in the spring.

I received a call today about a John Deere 6405 cab tractor with a 640 self leveling loader. I know this is the economy version of the 6410. I had ruled the 6410 out because it was in the middle and may be too big for some things and too small for others. I may be considering purchasing this 6405 and trying to do my mowing and plowing with it.

Does anyone have any experience with these? Tractor data says it's rated for 85 hp but no testing info. It appears to be the same engine as the 6410. Will it handle a 4 bottom plow in clay type soils and turn my small discbine no problem? I am mostly farming the flat land. Are parts hard to get for the 6405 as it seems they are somewhat rare.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a 6400 that did everything you would be asking of the 6405.


----------

